# Mackey Cove/Escambia Bay fishing help ?



## pogo (Jul 8, 2008)

My Father in Law has rented a place on Mackey Cove and I am bringing my boat up from central Florida to try and put him on some fish (He is 75). I am guessing there are some reds and trout in that area? Probably some snapper near bridges? But I have no clue where to even begin fishing. Are there grass beds, structure, pot holes? I don't need any secret spots, just some basic info. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be a help. He loves to fish and I really want to have some success for Him. Thanks Steve


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Talk to Mdrobe2 (Mike) on the forum, He lived in Mackey cove and knows all the good fishing spots around there.:letsdrink


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Macky Cove is extremely shallow.It holds some good flounder this time of year, but be careful. 

New Penny gulps work good as well as any sting ray grub with a cut bait trailer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Get ready for a long post... 

I lived at the mouth of the river for 10 years and we had dock lights. Here we go.

Redfish- plenty legal with some over slot and lots right at slot. All dock lights. We fished rattle traps a lot, or live shrimp.

Trout- all dock lights- live shrimp, though the biggest troutwe ever caught hit a rattle trap.

Flounder- my buddy JEC used to talk $hit and say he was gonna catch one then let his shrimp sink in a dock light then catch a flounder. They were all legal but not doormats.

Bass- eat live shrimp in dock lights too. Biggest one I caught on a live shrimp was at the GP inlet on a live shrimp. I didn't weigh him but we took pictures of the fish showing that my fist fit in his (more likely her) mouth, and I'm 6" 190 lbs.

Hybrids- eat everything- especially spoons and live shrimp.

Where to fish...

I-10 bridge or river bridge- the fenders had lights on them so the clearance signs would be visible. AWESOME night fishing.

Sandy island at the mouth of the river- hybrids along the drop off on spoons.

Inlet to Gulf Power- trout, reds, sheepies, hybrids, flounder- live shrimp in the current. Freelined.

Mouth of East River- reds on a popping cork with live shrimp at dusk.

Flats in Mackey Cove- wait for night and hit the lights or catch some tailing reds in the day time. 

Just about any river mouth- split shot with cut shrimp should produce rat reds. 

Dock lights around Scenic Hwy- trout galore. Look for deep water to hold more and bigger fish.

Buy live shrimp at Jim's Fish Camp and remember the guy's name is Rick. Jim was his dad. He can put you on the fish too. We moved in 2001 but I bet the fish haven't changed... 

I expect a full report!

Lastly- alligators will investigate and try to eat a grub under a popping cork and if that happens don't land the gator if you are fishing in a canoe- just my opinion, that did not actually happen to me. Wink Wink.


----------

